# Rub Info



## neusmoker (May 6, 2013)

Hello,

I'm pretty new to smoking and have been looking for a good rub.  I bought Jeff's book and I like it and I've been considering his rub.  One thing I've noticed is that a lot of the rubs use sugar as a base.  I understand why but I want to avoid it if possible.  I saw in another post that mentioned brown sugar and Jeff's recipe.  I guess before I buy I want to know if sugar is a major part of the ingredients or not?  (I'm really hoping its not!)

Thanks!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 6, 2013)

If you have no problem using/buying Splenda's Brown Sugar sweetener, that would be a good alternative.

If you just don't like the flavor profile of sweet rubs, PM me and I'll hook you up to a few you can look over and give a smoke or two to see what you think...I'm not a big fan of sugar in rubs, myself.

Eric


----------



## mcgallimore (May 8, 2013)

neusmoker said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm pretty new to smoking and have been looking for a good rub.  I bought Jeff's book and I like it and I've been considering his rub.  One thing I've noticed is that a lot of the rubs use sugar as a base.  I understand why but I want to avoid it if possible.  I saw in another post that mentioned brown sugar and Jeff's recipe.  I guess before I buy I want to know if sugar is a major part of the ingredients or not?  (I'm really hoping its not!)
> 
> Thanks!



I eat low carb... U can sub sugar with Splenda.. Brown sugar use Splenda and Black Molasses.. Or buy liquid Splenda at your local Walmart with the sugar.. :)


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 8, 2013)

There is no reason you Must use the Sugar. It add flavor and goes well with Pork but skip it if you wish. Lots of good rubs around here...JJ


----------



## neusmoker (May 9, 2013)

Thank you all for suggestions!

I've realized that I have almost a sugar addiction and I kicked it last year till Christmas time.  I did a lot of grilling and really enjoyed the way I was eating.  I was introduced to smoking a few weeks ago and it will go great with what I want to do.  I always searched for a good rub and never really found anything. 

This probably isn't the place and I don't want to start a war but if you knew the truth about Splenda you would avoid it.  A good friend of mine is a Dr. that's been doing some food research and its amazing this posion is allowed to be sold.  This site is a little over the top but goes over some of the chemistry. http://thepeopleschemist.com/splenda-the-artificial-sweetener-that-explodes-internally/


----------



## sqwib (May 10, 2013)

Here are my rubs I use.

Philly Style Dry Rub:(Pork Picnic and Butts)
 

     ¼ c. kosher salt (updated, was 1/4 cup , increase to 1/2 cup if using low sodium broth in the finishing sauce)
     ¼ c. black pepper (freshly ground if possible)
     ½ c. Italian seasoning (OR equal parts: basil, oregano and rosemary)
     ½  c. Minced Onion Flakes
     2 tsp. chili powder
Add 50% Montreal Steak Seasoning to above rub for Pork Loins.

Porchetta (Pork Picnic and Butts)

¼ cup olive oil 
2 large Red onions, peeled and finely diced 
12 garlic cloves, peeled and finely mince or (1/4 cup fresh minced) 
1/4 cup fennel seeds 
1/3 cup fresh rosemary leaves, finely chopped or (Dry - 2 Tablespoons)
8 fresh bay leaves chopped (Dry - 2 teaspoons)
2 teaspoon ground cloves 
2.5 teaspoon Sea salt 
4 teaspoon fresh ground black pepper 
[h2]Rib Rub: [/h2]
3 tablespoons light brown sugar 
1 teaspoons cayenne powder
2 tablespoons garlic powder 
2 tablespoons onion powder 
2 tablespoons white pepper 
2 tablespoons kosher salt 
1 tablespoon dry mustard, such as Coleman's  
1 tablespoon course black pepper 
5 teaspoons seafood seasoning, such as Old Bay 
1 teaspoon ginger powder
And my go to Mop.

Equal Parts Soy, Worcestershire, JD

Sometimes Teryaki when doing beef or chicken.













8293711805_20e6316a70_c.jpg



__ sqwib
__ May 10, 2013


----------



## mcgallimore (May 10, 2013)

SQWIB said:


> Here are my rubs I use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YUM! 

AS for Splenda.. I only se the liquid version which has none of the bad stuff in it.. ;)


----------

